# WIN BIG at VapeCon!!! Ready Vaper One!



## Rooigevaar (31/7/18)

This year at VapeCon you can win BIG!!!!!
Wiener Vape Co. will test your gaming skills and reward you with Epic prizes. Even for just trying...




PS. 
You may also win spot prizes and have a sneak peak taste of our new Tobacco juice launching later this year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (31/7/18)

Finally some better motivation to getting on the high-score list than just writing out naughty words!

Awesome @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

The prize is MINE! I may not be a big gamer but my misspent youth made me a PacMan, Dig Dug, Asteroids and a pinball WIZARD!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The prize is MINE! I may not be a big gamer but my misspent youth made me a PacMan, Dig Dug, Asteroids and a pinball WIZARD!



Awesome uncle Rob! Looking forward to see what score you will put on the board!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/7/18)

This is going to be lots of fun!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/18)

Great one @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (6/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/8/18)

Anyone get some practice in?


----------



## StompieZA (15/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/8/18)

One last bump before Vapecon! I am super amped for this year and cant wait to see the regular and new faces. Roll on VapeCon 2018 here we come!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------

